# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Can women use 5 % Rogaine

## sarah56

Hi everyone,

I'm back with another Rogaine question. Is it safe for women to use the stronger (5 percent) Rogaine that's marketed for men? I ask mainly because it sounds as if the foam is preferable to the original Rogaine for ease of application, less itchiness and irritation, etc., but the foam is only sold in the 5-percent formulation.

Why is the lower strength recommended for women? Will I endanger my health (or my hair!!) if I use men's Rogaine?

Thanks--this forum is great.

----------


## Plum

I have read on many sources that it is fine for women to use the 5% preparation.  (As long as you aren't pregnant or nursing, which I suspect is likely not the case for you anyway, either concentration is fine for women.) In fact, I had read that Dr. Rassman recommends that all of his patients, both men and women, use the 5% formulation as it produces better results. 

The reason behind recommending the lower concentration seems to be as a result of the _potential_ for some women to have unwanted facial hair growth when using the 5%.  

On another note, using the foam is preferred over the liquid solution because apparently styling is easier as it is not as oily.

I have only ever used the 2% solution (for men) but stopped it rather quickly as I did not like the way it made my hair feel.  Apparently the 2% women's solution has an alcohol base which is supposed to make it less oily than the men's 2% solution which has an oil base.  Perhaps had I tried the women's I would have had better luck and stuck with it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sarah56

Thanks--this is very helpful.  I think I'll give the 5 percent foam a try and see what happens --I'd rather have a little too much hair on my face than not enough hair on my head! :Smile:

----------


## Plum

I wish you all the best with your hair growth (on your head of course)! You'll have to let us know what you think of the foam.

----------


## sarah56

Thanks! I certainly will report back to the forum on what my impressions, results, etc. are.

----------


## SpencerKobren

Hey Sarah,

Plum is correct. Most hair loss specialists recommend Rogaine 5% to both their male and female patients.

Good luck!

----------


## jeansplease

I am a 59 year old woman and several years ago I noticed my eyebrows were falling out.  It was very distressing, and took me about 1/2 hour everyday to try and make them look "real" with eyebrow makeup.  About 8 months ago I began using a generic form of liquid rogaine FOR MEN, twice a day on my eyebrows.  Result:  My eyebrows have grown completely back and I no longer need eyebrow makeup!  I've noticed lately that the hair on my head is getting thinner.  So I ordered the brand name Rogaine Foam for MEN, and began using it 2 days ago.  I don't have any bald spots, but I'd love thicker hair!

----------


## hoosier

My derm said 5% was the only way to go.....She likes the foam....and told me it wouldn't hurt if I used a bit more than the recommended dosage if I needed more coverage of areas.  I did have a bit of a shed when hit about four  weeks......it continued for several weeks,,,,,,then I could see new hairs sprouting right around mid of third month,  I would try the five....Yes, I do have a bit more facial hair. That is easily gotten rid of with facials......

----------


## RobinSigismondi

Dr. McAndrews recommends that all of his female patients use the 5% Rogaine.  He recommends the foam because it is so much easier to apply and to work around regular styling.  Because it is easier to use, patients are generally much more compliant with using it regularly and get better results.

----------


## rachel

I read women using rogaine in other forums, I want to use it too but still not sure if I should use it or not

----------


## Winston

From what I understand most dermatologists recommend women using 5% just like men. It just works better if it works for you.

----------


## saniaa83

Rogaine is for women with thinning hair of any cause. Unlike Revivogen, which can stop the cause of hair loss if you've been diagnosed with androgenetic alopecia, Rogaine will help stimulate growth despite whatever is causing your loss. Rogaine is typically the foundational treatment for women experiencing any form of hair loss aside from patchy loss. The new foam is significantly more effective than the previous liquid, and causes no irritation. It dries quickly and was shown in recent FDA trials to be nearly 25% more effective than the liquid was. This product is highly recommended both by physicians and our members.

----------


## DAWNK

the 5&#37; solution has not been approved by the FDA for use by women
.. most common side effect that women experience while using Men's Rogaine is an increase in facial hair, usually above the upper lip, on the chin or along the jaw line 
(some women report experiencing this side effect even after treatment ends). 
... this can be controlled by plucking or using other hair-removal products.  
at the moment i'm using the M.Gardson's growth technique, think it's easier

----------


## PVMRT

Hello! For any other woman looking to use the 5% rogain, here are some tips:

1. Always apply it well before going to bed has to be dry to avoid spreading it to your face.

2. Be prepared for possible excessive shedding within the first 4 weeks of use. This could be alarming and for some women when you stop using it the results revert and you lose even more hair.

3. Start slow and test your scalps reaction.

4. Make sure you are not pregnant or breast feeding.

I personally don't use this product or anything like it, but if you are going to try it out be safe, use common sense and perhaps the above can help you get prepared.

This topic seems to be of interest to many, so if anyone else has any suggestions, please chime in it will help others.

Patricia

----------


## Tryingtostaypositive

Hi Sarah, I came across your question about using rogaine 5% foam for women in a google search. Did you end up trying this? If so, I'm dying to know the results. Thanks!

----------


## Tracy C

> Hi Sarah, I came across your question about using rogaine 5&#37; foam for women in a google search. Did you end up trying this? If so, I'm dying to know the results. Thanks!


 I hope you don't mind that I answer.  When I started Rogaine, I started with the 2% liquid to make sure I didn't have any negative reactions to the medicine.  Once that bottle was finished I tried the foam.  I really liked the foam when my hair was really short (I had buzzed my hair off to make treating my hair loss easier - it's a long story...).  As my hair grew back out, the longer my hair got the more the foam was getting mostly in my hair and not on my scalp.  It is very important to make sure the medicine is getting on your scalp and not in your hair.  I found this very hard to do with longer hair, so I switched back to liquid.  When I switched back to using liquid, I stayed with the 5% formulation - but I only use it once a day before bedtime.

Rogaine works - but you have to give it time - a long time.  You might start seeing new hair growing in a about four months - but it will take a lot longer than that for those new hairs to look like normal hair.  So you need to keep using the medicine for about a year before you will know how well it works for you.

----------


## Tryingtostaypositive

Hi Tracy,

Of course I don't mind that you replied. The more testimonies the better! Thank you for yours.   

I have been doing "internet research" and most women say that they prefer using the 5% foam. I use the red laser therapy for my long-ish hair and wonder how much of the laser is getting on my scalp vs. my hair. 

With using the 5% liquid and/or foam, did you notice any more facial hair growth than you originally had before starting it? It's one of the side effects I'm actually wary of. 

Thanks for the info  :Smile:

----------


## Tracy C

> I use the red laser therapy for my long-ish hair and wonder how much of the laser is getting on my scalp vs. my hair.


 I use the Hairmax laser comb which has teeth that part my hair as I run the laser over my scalp.  I don't know if that actually makes it more effective or not, but laser therapy does make my hair look great and grow faster.






> With using the 5% liquid and/or foam, did you notice any more facial hair growth than you originally had before starting it? It's one of the side effects I'm actually wary of.


 I have not experienced more facial hair growth than I had before.  Even if I did, it is a lot easier to make unwanted hair go away than it is to recover hair that I wanted to keep.  Electrolysis hurts but it is effective.  You do what you have to do.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Meg01

> Thanks--this is very helpful.  I think I'll give the 5 percent foam a try and see what happens --I'd rather have a little too much hair on my face than not enough hair on my head!


 I scanned over this Article recently written in Australia. It mentions the use of Rogaine for use on Eyebrows by Millie Herd a make-up artist in Australia.
It was an interesting article until reading 1 comment from a reader.

_Dear Kate, a very well written article and funny , just have to mention this one statement you published.

My shape wasnt too bad, apparently, but needed some growing out, which could be done by...this is THE best tip ever...use ROGAINE. Yes, the stuff that old dudes use to try and encourage their left side hair to join up with the hair on the right side of their noggins.

As a health professional the use of REGAINE is NOT recommended for anywhere other than the scalp namely the Vortex area at the top of the scalp, and this only is successful for 55% of users. It doesnt work for receding hairlines around the temples and forehead. It is especially NOT to be used for the Brows. 
The active ingredient is Minoxidil, this drug was designed to help people reduce their high blood pressure, some users during trials experienced hair growth or further hair loss stopped. 
If readers did a simple search on the web you will find countless bad experiences of people attempting to use Minoxidil for the exact purpose your article states.

Please note:  DO NOT USE THIS FOR YOUR EYEBROWS. I am perplexed to find anyone including a misguided eyebrow technician advocating this product other than for its original use. 
Only advice that can be given is research prior to putting anything on your skin especially your face, research research research.

Jill
Fri 08 Jul 11 (09:41am)_

----------


## shellelynn

I started Rogaine for Women 2 years ago after a heavy bout of hair loss.  I bought the generic Target version, and I accidentally bought and used a box of the Rogaine for Men liquid.  I am prone to facial hair anyways as I have a thyroid condition, but I can attest that the Men's version definitely sped up the facial hair issue.  I noticed the increase, and once I realized I was using the Men's,  it made sense.  I switched back to Women's and had a few rounds of laser hair removal.

I made the foolish decision to stop Rogaine altogether a few months ago.  I found I definitely had increased hair growth but I had a LOT of flyaways that I thought was maybe due to weaker, finer hair from the Rogaine.  Well, as they warn you, when you go off, you will lose hair.  I had no idea how much.  I lost probably half my volume - the the point where people noticed and were concerned.  I'm back on Rogaine now and intend to stay on.  I saw a dermatologist who recommended, as others attested here, that I use the Men's version, so I think I will return to it despite the facial hair issue.

----------


## Meg01

So what you are saying is, you have to be on rogaine for the rest of your life?
This is not a good outcome! plus I don't think looking like a fuzzy peach with extra facial hair is an attractive side effect.
I feel totally powerless now.

----------


## Tracy C

> So what you are saying is, you have to be on rogaine for the rest of your life?


 Yes, if Minoxidil works for you, you will need to keep using it for the rest of your life.  It just is what it is - but it beats the alternative.  Who wants to be a bald lady?






> This is not a good outcome! plus I don't think looking like a fuzzy peach with extra facial hair is an attractive side effect.


 The peach fuzz is just at the beginning of regrowth.  In time, if you continue treatment, the regrown hair eventually turns into normal hair - but you need to continue treatment for that to happen.  It has been my experience that using my laser comb along with Minoxidil helps this along.

Facial hair is possible.  There is not much you can do except have hair removal treatments.  It is a lot easier to remove unwanted hair than it is to restore hair that you wanted to keep.






> I feel totally powerless now.


 Find yourself a doctor who has experience treating hair loss.  You will learn a lot from him or her.  The more facts you know about treating the problem, the less powerless you will feel.

----------


## Tracy C

> I made the foolish decision to stop Rogaine altogether a few months ago.  I found I definitely had increased hair growth but I had a LOT of flyaways that I thought was maybe due to weaker, finer hair from the Rogaine.


 I just noticed this...  Rogaine does not make your hair weaker and finer.  Any hair that grows back will be weaker and finer than the rest of your hair for a while - sometimes a really long while - but eventually the regrown hair becomes pretty close to the same as the hair that didn't fall out...  Did I mention this takes a long time?  It takes several cycles of growth, rest and shed for this to happen.

----------


## nikemata

> I read women using rogaine in other forums, I want to use it too but still not sure if I should use it or not


 Rogaine are scientifically proven to be effective for men I don't know for women though. But, I read some other forums said it is also effective for women.

----------


## dawnawana

Do you use the 5% foam all over because i am losing a bunch in the front and the box says not to use it on a receding hairline? I need it all over my whole head.


Thanks

----------


## Tracy C

Rogaine (or generic Minoxidil) works for both men and women.  Rogaine can work anywhere on the head.  I do not use it on my hair line because I don't have a problem there.  I do use it everywhere on my head that was thining.  It did fill in my hair quite a bit but it took a long time to do so.  Here are some links to help you learn more:

http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/medi...ine-minoxidil/

http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/medi...-on-minoxidil/


You may also benefit from low level laser therapy.  I have been using the laser comb for years, long before it became FDA cleared to treat women's hair loss.  It did improve my hair.  Here are some links to help you learn more about that:

http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/medi...laser-therapy/

http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/medi...ax-laser-comb/

http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/medi...loss-in-women/

----------


## dawnawana

Thank you for your response. I was also wondering about the laser comb.

----------


## JaneAvril

Hi, peoples!  This is my first post.  I finally Googled "Why can't Women use Men's Rogaine?", and found this forum!  I've been using Men's foam/mousse since September 2012. 
I tried the yucky women's minoxidil...an eye dropper?  It ran all over my head and was just a mess. Dripping everywhere except where I wanted it to go! 

I asked pharmacists why, and they told me to ask my M.D.  I was watching Dr. Oz one day in September, and he said that women should use OTC Rogaine OR get a prescription for Propecia from their doctor.  Propecia? EWW eww eww!  The warnings were so severe for women and who wants MORE facial hair??  I bought CVS's generic minoxidil foam/mousse for men and decided to give it a dedicated try.  

Let me start by saying that I have light, clear peach fuzz that hasn't increased since September.  I cannot recommend it to anyone who has light to heavy facial hair that is dark.  I just don't know, and I would strongly advise against it for eye brow regrowth.  My eye brows never came back after I plucked them in my late teens. Just too close to the eyes for anyone, IMO.  What do I know?  It just scares me! I also had a very annoying "widow's peak" when I was young.  It just hung down my face, so I plucked it and it never came back...not even now. 

Since doing Men's minoxidil for 5 months now, twice a day, my hair is definitely thickening.  I was very embarrassed when I was in front of taller people!  My hair isn't quite all the way I want it, but it has a more "natural" part when it's dry. I am loving it!!

My schedule with men's "mousse":
1) Day one...shower and scrub my scalp through.  Towel dry/rub my hair dry.
2) Apply the foam (smaller than a mouse...animal). I rub my scalp for at least a minute.  I also apply it to the temple hair, as that's always been thin.
3) Apply before bed.
4) I wash my hair every other morning, as this has the effect of having four "applications" for 48 hours. 
5) NEVER let the mousse touch your face/hairless places)!  

Since September, my hair has grown long in length, but I haven't cut out any of my layers from other cuts. My hair is wavy, but now I have (layered) curls.

 I'm not very vain, and I no longer wear makeup, but I don't want my hair falling out in my mid - 50s!  The problems that caused this are having half of my thyroid removed at 30 and being on thyroid replacement that really doesn't help the loss of hair.  I also had a radical hysterectomy and my ovaries were removed.  Before I could go on hormone replacement six weeks later, I went through "quicky menopause".  I decided NOT to go on any HRT and I have never regretted it!  But...the two together have given me mild to moderate head hair loss.  THIS I cannot accept!  I'm 54, but I stopped perming or coloring (countable gray hair) just in case those ever damage my scalp!  If you have thyroid or hormone problems, you know what I mean.

What I most love, other than thicker hair (stick with it!), is the conditioning it does to my hair.  I just use generic  (rejuvenating) shampoo and no conditioner...my hair has been short, but I'm not getting any split ends like I usually have when my hair gets long and w/o conditioners.  I'm lazy...I'm sick w/ post polio. It makes me feel better to have a full head of hair.

I have never seen short hairs growing in, but I think this is because of the conditioning oils in the mousse.   I just can't find the short ones, although they are definitely growing in!  In the morning, I brush my hair from scalp to ends, conditioning with each brushing.  I had a lI]little[/I] bit of hair falling out at the very beginning (as others said above), but now I just lose about a week's worth of what was coming out daily!  

The BEST thing is that the men's mousse allows me to comb up my hair from the temples to the top into a plastic hair comb to dry.  I always hated my hair long because no "product" ever held my hair back. Now it really works very well. I only take the comb out when I'm leaving my house! And the hair stays back on top and curly on the bottom!  

I don't use curlers, irons, blow dryers or any other appliance any more!  No hairspray, regular mousse, gels, hair wax or any other "Product" anymore.  Happy sigh!  I'm staying away from any chemical coloring/perms, etc., too. JUST minoxidil!  And it works for my hair styling. 

Now I have to say that the makers of Rogaine brand and generics are really stoopid for not making the foam/mousse for women in the 2%.  What a huge market for it! I'm going to use the mousse twice/day until my hair is very thick. Then I will use it once/day.  The people who are upset that they will have to use it for the rest of their lives should do the math, rather than complain.  Don't we all use something on our hair? I pay $40 for three cans of the generic...that's about $13.50/mo. That's a "3 month" supply, using it twice a day. When you're where you want to be at your thickness, and continue using it daily for maintenance, the rate for once/day is $6.70/mo!  I can't  imagine any woman who wouldn't pay $6.70 to keep their hair thick, instead of buying a bottle of wine, other hair products, or  some other frivolous "treat", or a "whim" cosmetic they want to try.  There's nothing more attractive than a full head of hair!
Thanks for listening and I'd love to hear about anyone else's success story!  :Smile:  
I'm very sorry this is sooo long, but I read this whole thread before I became a member.  Lots of time to think about all the posts before I could post. Just glad to be here and hear about other's successes!  :Wink:

----------


## Tracy C

Hi Jane,

In reading your post it sounds like you are not using the foam correctly.  This medicine is not a mouse.  This medicine is supposed to be messaged into your scalp.  You will gain more benefit from this medication if you use it properly.

----------


## JaneAvril

Hi, Tracy!  It sounds like that, but not.  I put it in my hairline split and that area that is thinning.  It's working.

I simply pull my hair back in a comb and my hair no longer falls around my face. It's only on the top of my scalp and a tiny "leftover" bit along the front of the sides. I massage it in very well for a couple of minutes.  It is working like a mousse for me to have my hair held back while it dries. 

It IS medicine, but it has mousse-like ability to keep my hair in place.  At least it is for me.  Beforehand, I used no products in my hair.  Sorry for the misunderstanding.   :Cool:

----------


## 1945mama

I was advised by my dermatologist to use the mens rogaine because it is stronger than womens.
About 2 years ago I tried the womens for a few months and nothing happened.  My hair has been thinning for at least 10 years, and I went through several months of a very stressful situation last year and my hair got so thin it was embarrasing.  So in January I went to the derm. and she told me to use the mens 5% solution.  After 6 months my hair is thicker than its been for decades.  I don't like the feel of the stuff on my hair, but its tons better than having my scalp show.  I advise women who are thinking about this to go ahead and give it a 6 month commitment and see how much it can help.  I put it on twice a day.

----------


## Aphrodite

Rogaine is FDA indicated for women in both 2% and 5% with similar results. The 2% should be administered twice daily while the 5% on needs to be applied once a day. Because the 5% once needs to be applied one time per day, it is associated with increased patient compliance. Other benefits of the 5% include decreased side effects such as itchy scalp and dandruff associated with this medication. 

*_Aphrodite also posts as rapunzel and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant - 1070 Powers Place Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011.
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice. 
_

----------


## Sammygirl

Would be good to know how you get on Sarah. I've been thinking about doing this too. But, have been weary about why the 5% it not marketed to women. Maybe females are more prone to the side effects? There are some helpful suggestions here. But, would be happier to hear about a real-life result.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Would be good to know how you get on Sarah. I've been thinking about doing this too. But, have been weary about why the 5% it not marketed to women. Maybe females are more prone to the side effects? There are some helpful suggestions here. But, would be happier to hear about a real-life result.


 Don't use Rogaine if you're pregnant or nursing.  Other than that, the common listed side effect is dry itchy scalp which according to the Rogaine FAQs, goes away when you discontinue using it.


35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant, 1045 Powers Place, Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## harriet

Short of transplants and fake hair, I decided to wage war against my thinning hair. 

I am a 69 year old female and started this four months ago. I use 5% Rogaine for men (foam now available in the men's version),  I take Biotin everyday, I use a thickening shampoo and conditioner, and an amazing (but pricy) product called Eclipse to hide areas where my scalp shows through. Altogether, I am getting good results but not sure which of these strategies is most responsible because I started them all at once. I'm definitely getting regrowth from the Rogaine.

If you are concerned that 5% Rogaine will give you unwanted facial hair, I have the solution. It's Vaniqa!! OMG, I love this product. I had some facial hair before I started the Rogaine so I was using Vaniqa already. After using the Rogaine for 4 months, I see no difference in facial hair. Vaniqa is a miracle product. It virtually eliminates facial hair and what you do still get is very fine. Any doctor will write you a Rx for it but it's expensive, about $140 for 1.59 oz tube (at Costco) but that will last about 4-6 months.

Eclipse is great too. It's a super fine powder-like fiber that you dab on anywhere your scalp shows through after you fix your hair. Comes in a variety of colors. A 0.49 oz jar is about $25 on Amazon and lasts about 6 months.

Good luck to all.

----------


## Since 13

Does anyone know if it can be used when one has hypertension?

----------


## janeliaoliao

Hi, I recently started using the 5% foam for men, and I've been wondering if I should be applying it once or twice a day? 

Currently Rogaine sells the 5% foam for women and they've said to use it once a day.... so if I were using the 5% foam for men, does it mean that I only apply it once a day? Or should I apply it twice a day? Grateful if anyone can help.  :Smile:

----------


## tomhank15111995

i don't care, it is not available

----------


## k9gatton

> Hi, I recently started using the 5% foam for men, and I've been wondering if I should be applying it once or twice a day? 
> 
> Currently Rogaine sells the 5% foam for women and they've said to use it once a day.... so if I were using the 5% foam for men, does it mean that I only apply it once a day? Or should I apply it twice a day? Grateful if anyone can help.


 Minoxidil is very safe. The only side effect found for women was possible unwanted facial hair. Also it only works when the hair is recently falling out, for most people, and there's some terminal hair in the area. Women respond better than men. I think *twice* a day is a smart idea. It only works when it's on the scalp. 

Minoxidil can fight hair loss in the temple hairline region as well.

The only side effect I get is fast growing nostril hair, and hair growing on my ears. But I use a really high concentrated amount, which can be dangerous if I use too much (thirty percent). As a result, I supplement my thirty percent with 5% foam at least once daily.

----------


## janeliaoliao

> Minoxidil is very safe. The only side effect found for women was possible unwanted facial hair. Also it only works when the hair is recently falling out, for most people, and there's some terminal hair in the area. Women respond better than men. I think *twice* a day is a smart idea. It only works when it's on the scalp. 
> 
> Minoxidil can fight hair loss in the temple hairline region as well.
> 
> The only side effect I get is fast growing nostril hair, and hair growing on my ears. But I use a really high concentrated amount, which can be dangerous if I use too much (thirty percent). As a result, I supplement my thirty percent with 5% foam at least once daily.


 I see... Thanks for your help!  :Smile:

----------


## schreiben

The safest dosage of minoxidil for women to use is, of course, the 2% concentration. This moderate formula was created for women's use and can be bought over the counter at any pharmacy as Women's Rogaine. Some hair loss specialists would suggest a woman use the men's 5% formula for severe hair thinning.

----------


## JAagg

I use 2% as recommended by my dermatologist and after nearly 8 months I notice some growth. I use Volume Hair plus on top just to conceal one area and occasionally a regular hair spray for permanent fix when I go to gym. Some women use 1% but I think that as far as I know 2% was developed for women.

----------


## Susan MacDonald

My dermatologist also mentioned that the 5% Rogaine is most advised for usage - women included  :Smile:

----------


## clar

So, I am 25 and have been experiencing hair loss and shedding for around 5 years now. I have been using Men's Rogaine for around 4-5 years now. I have been told by three different dermatologists that it is in my best interest to use it and I believe it has helped. From what I understand most dermatologists recommend women using 5% just like men. It just works better if it works for you.
Rogaine (Minoxidil) is easy to use, and best of allit works. I found I definitely had increased hair growth. I use the Men's foam (buy the 3-pack, its much cheaper).
If you're curious I get it online from *http://ow.ly/SrlK30haASo*  :Smile:  . It is safe here have a very affordable price and have an excellent service. You can use discount code "*GETMYSALE*" to get 10% off.
I think it's important for everyone here to see a doctor to ensure that Rogaine is right for you. I wish you all the best with your hair growth (on your head of course)!

----------


## Zoie A

I tried the rogaine 2% for women foam and it not only didn't do anything, but it was turning my hair a little yellowish. I am 61 and don't color my hair and have lots of silvery white. I asked my dermatologist about what to do for thinning hair and she said to use the men's 5%. My dermatologist is probably around 40 and has beautiful skin and hair, and she said she uses it every day! I never had bald spots, but always had very fine and short "baby" hair on each side of my crown in the front. I have been using it for about two months and my hair is definitely filling in and getting longer in those spots. It is also a touch darker. It is not a huge difference, but it is slowly working. I also found that Walmart's generic brand was the cheapest. I might try it on my eyebrows too, after reading some comments

----------


## VeronicaGibbs

Wow! I thought men products are only for men! It's great to know that Rogaine can be helpful for women too. I'm excited because my husband uses some hair fall product and including Rogaine.  :Big Grin:  :P  :Big Grin:

----------

